

Rails Fails (rubyonrails.org being squatted) - sonnym
http://rubyonrails.org

======
eliot_sykes
This happened once before, a year ago, guess its someone forgetting to renew
the domains every year:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8epum/has_rubyo...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8epum/has_rubyonrailsorg_domain_been_hijacked/)

------
sonnym
Quick link to the WHOIS record: <http://www.networksolutions.com/whois-
search/rubyonrails.org>

------
eliot_sykes
rubyonrails.com redirects there too

